# Suggestions on setup



## ninfan77 (Oct 4, 2006)

So here's the 2 options i have.

1. Basement, approx 8x8x5 space. 
PROS:
- Very easy to run new electrical outlets for lighting etc.
- Can exchange air thru the foundation w/ a 4in vent.
- Not a costly startup

CONS:
- Humdity is 85%
- Furnace, Elec Panel, and Hot Water are all in basement. Furnace HAS to be serviced 1x a year by oil co. to keep reduced rates.
- Bugs? Ive bombed the basement 2x for spiders (TONS of them before i moved in)
- Space leaves me room for approx 2 4x4 (16 sqft) veg/flower rooms
- fuel oil smell, musty basement


2. Purchase outdoor barn/shed

PROS: 
- More secure than basement, nobody will be entering this structure
- 10x14x7ft or larger if need be.
- existing 5x7 barn (used for dogs in the past) nearby that i could use for more veg, or possible breeding area.

CONS:
- Needs insulated for winter growth
- Ventilation outdoors could lead to security issues? Not sure on this one. Nearest home is only about 200 feet away. I was planning on putting a larger fragrant garden around the barn to aid w/ this.
- A couple thousand to purchase barn.

Neutral:

- Both spaces require an upgrade to my electrical box.
- Must trench approx 40feet from house to outdoor barn (not hard)


In terms of safety/security, which would be a better choice in your opinion?
In terms of ease of growth, yield, cleanliness, which is a better choice?

I have mixed feelings about both, just looking to you all for a sounding board. Thanks.


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd choose the basement life myself.   2 4x4 rooms would not be hard to construct, or disassemble, using a 2x4 frame and Black and White poly.   Just break the rooms down before the service guy comes by.  

As for the musky basement issue, a dehumidifier would be a good start.  It may also be a good idea to get a Ozone generator in there before growing so you can kill off any mold spores with it.   I'd run it for a week, then once a week for the first few (if not being used for odor control.)


----------



## ninfan77 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea i'd have to move all the girls outta the house that day.... i'm planning on having plants in stages so i get a continual personal supply.

My ONLY other option is the attic. But damn if im carrying soil and water up these tiny ass fold down steps. Plus there's no insulation to speak of so thats another issue, temperature extremes.

Maybe i start in the basement, and work my way upt o a larger space before next winter when the next visit is due??


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

Dont forget tho, there are only a few places the service man needs to go.  If you built permenant rooms, away from there, you'd have nothing to worry about.  Just be on top of your odor control and clean up so nothing looks out of place.   But the service man cant just go willy nilly down there.  Hes there to see the unit, and possibly the oil and freon lines going to the unit.  Stay clear of those with the rooms and keep them locked.

I've seen many a good grower and room builder get very aggrivated at an attic grow space.  Even with water plumbed up there, its still to many things to deal with.  The flooring has to be water proof, the attic has to be insulated and vented and the room needs to be insulated and conditioned separately.   Pulling fresh air from the house isnt the best option either cause as that air gets exhausted, it must be replaced within the house.  That is normally done by unconditioned outside air, increasing your heating and cooling bill.
And those are just the tip of the iceburg.  Theres still the structural aspect of things as bracing in an attic isnt put there to be convenient, its there to serve a purpose.  If your space exceeds the area allowable between braces, there will be alot of work required to make sure the roof keeps its integrity.


----------



## ninfan77 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea basement i think i MAY start out in. Depends if i can talk this guy into a good price on a barn. 

I'd like to just get a space set and go to town with it. Having it downstairs makes me nervous, no matter what. If the water heater goes... then i got flooding to deal with. Furnace oil lines etc... just screams mold, accident, humidity... i dunno...

Maybe i start w/ a small grow down there right now (i know nobody is coming after october) and if it works out, i'll plum it all out nice and go from there.

IM SO UNDECIDED !!


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

There is no problem with being undecided man.  It took me a good while to decide how I wanted to set up my current grow cabinet, but when I did it came out just as I had hoped.  

Personal preference tells me if Im gonna grow, it needs to be inside where only I have access to it.  I rent and changed the locks on the entry doors, and put an entry door lock on my bedroom where the cabinet is housed.  Certain risks arent worth taking.  

Can you be sure, that you're neighbors wont find it odd in the winter that your shed looses snow before others?  Or that you make 3-4 trips to the shed a week with water or bags of soil or what not?  And if all goes well, The bags and bags of buds you'll be bringing out of it.


----------



## ninfan77 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, luckily i also grow bonsai(well used too), so thats a decent explanation.

Also only neighbor is very friendly, we're on good terms. he keeps his side clean, i keep mine. So far no issues.

No other sheds around lol. 

The basement screams of dirty to me. Its such an old basement, rock foundations, it just seems dusty, old, dirt on the walls... just i dunno i think i'd grow better quality in an environment i can control a bit more like a barn?

As far as water and soil.....  When i run electrical i was going to bury a pvc conduit with some hose right from the basement. Soil, i'd have enough room inside to stockpile 20 or 30 bags if i had too.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think you should follow your own advice Ninfan.  Start in the basement so you can get a feel for whether you like growing.  _Then_ go all out on the shed/barn.   In my eyes, i think if you spent thousands of dollars on the building alone before you get a feel for it,  it would be sort of like throwing in all of your chips before the hand has been dealt.  
And besides if you go through one grow inside you'll know what set-up you like best before you build a more permanent building.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 12, 2006)

You can really keep things discreet if you had an extra $599 plus just laying around I found this out and it is pretty cool.  http://www.sunlightsheds.com/turn_key_units.htm?gclid=CKbKroL684cCFT60IgodhGdngA


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 16, 2006)

Are the spiders just regular spiders or 'spider mites'?  If they are just spiders leave them alone.  They will not hurt your plants and will kill the ones that do.  I have a spider roaming around my grow space and I have effectionatly called him Harold. lol.

TGT


----------

